# Chantarelle Help



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

hey folks, first time poster here and morel hunting veteran. Just curious about getting into Chants and a few other species this year. Could anyone give any tips on positive chanterelle identification, habitats etc. Do they grow well in southern mn?


----------



## growfindexplore (Apr 7, 2013)

They like oaks. Grow out of the ground, never out of wood. Smell vaguely fruity (some people say apricot). Do not have gills, they have subtle folds (false gills). Fruits mostly in July? Dangerous lookalike is Jack O' Lantern, which is vaguely the same color, gets much larger, can grow in impressive clumps, and grows out of wood, sometimes a buried root that makes it look like it's growing out of the ground.


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Ive heard the false chanterelles are fairly common, are they easy to distinguish in your opinion?


----------



## growfindexplore (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not sure what you're referring to, I must not have come across them or feel they are different enough I didn't make the connection. "Gill" (remember they have false gills, just little folds) structure is key.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

G.f.e. thx for the info. And we wait and anticipate the o there's one o there's 20. Very excited. Just finished making syrup so we are getting closer!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Crazy guy chicken of the woods otherwise known as sulfur shelf is easy to identify. Hen of the woods,sheeps head... all easy to id. Mostly around oaks . But in the fall eary part.


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info you guys, it is much appreciated. The false has true gills now that Ive researched further. Makes that easy.

Im reading they prefer white oaks, not many of those around here, will red oaks or burr oaks do the trick?


----------



## mikeology (Dec 6, 2012)

Crazymushroomguy---I will be holding a class on Chanterelles and other summer mushrooms in June. You can get more details on the Minnesota Mushroom Forum on Facebook or look me up through The Mikeology Store!


----------



## jiskierka (May 6, 2014)

Crazymushroomguy.... I cannot urge you enough to attend a class put on by Mike at Mikeology. I just attended the Morel and other spring mushrooms class and got exactly what I wanted and expected out of it. Myself, my daughter, and my parents are signed up for the Chanterelles and other summer mushrooms class. Hope to see you there. 

Not sure how I ended up with Mr. Yuck as my Avatar but until I pick my first mushroom other than the honey mushrooms that my Grandma taught me to pick, I'll keep it.  ---Jeff


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Its definitely something Id love to do but I checked the dates and work won't allow for it. Hopefully you'll do it again sometime!


----------

